# Clumping litters for rabbits?



## vek555 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why can't rabbits have clumping cat litter? (Like "World's Best Cat Litter" or "Swheat Scoop") - I've heard it's because rabbits eat the litter and it clumps inside them, but I've never ever seen my rabbits eating their litter. Some clumping litters are so fine like sand that I don't even see how rabbits would eat it. And a lot are made with natural ingredients (like WBCL is made with corn cobs)... so what's the problem? Has anyone ever used clumping cat litter for rabbits?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 10, 2013)

if they ingest it, it can cause a fatal blockage... and any litter so fine that it's "like sand" is generally too dusty and can potentially cause respiratory problems. really, it's a "better safe than sorry" thing - you can't be there 24/7 to make sure they don't ingest something.


----------



## JBun (Jan 10, 2013)

Clumping litter if injested, can cause a GI blockage and possibly kill your rabbit. I read one guys blog on here about this rabbit he saved and it lived with him for several months, then it got sick and died. He found out that it got a blockage from the clumping cat litter he had been using cause he didn't know it was bad for rabbits.

I would stay away from it. Your rabbit may not eat it, but if it does, even through just cleaning it's feet, it will be too late.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 10, 2013)

And rabbits don't digest corn hulls either. They can cause blockage too.

I've seen you ask a few questions about litter lately, and saw you're having a hard time with smell? How often do you scoop/change the litter? I use the horse equivalent to feline pine and only after like day 3 do i have an issue with smell. So i would suggest scooping the litter more frequently, doing thorough once a week change and scrubs of the boxes and maybe getting yesterday's news a paper pellet. Nothing with corn, clay or clumping.


----------

